# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The Worlds Worst Actress

## alan45

Well the award must go to Patsy Ken**** after a completely wooden and rubbish performance tonight  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I never saw it tonight... what did she do?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I only saw the second half so missed most of her scenes, but I've known in my mind for so many years how wooden Ms Kensit's acting is.  I will watch the hour special tonight but I dread to see her cringeworthy acting with Tommy and Jimmy.   :Thumbsdown:   :EEK!:

----------


## xCharliex

A completely pointless thread! why not discuss it in the current ep thread?

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

I wouldn't say she is the world's worst actress, just not the world's best.

 It is not so much the actress as the character that I loathe and despise.

 I loved what Daz did to the poster. I was astounded that anybody on the planet, let alone the Kings, could have such a corny, crap, cringeworthy, hilarious, stupid, pathetic way to advertise their wares, I mean, the hitler stuff was bloody hilarious but not as funny as what was actually defaced in the first place. That pic of Sadie and Tom... OMG IO literally had to clutch my sides in agony I was laughing so much!!

 Loved what Jimmy said about asking "very nicely for everyone to be our friends" LMAO!!!

 Actually is it me or are Jimmy's annoying mismatched suits really bugging you? He is convinced that he is the Lord of Mix 'n' Match or something but it's reallllyyyyy getting on my nerves lol.   :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

> I wouldn't say she is the world's worst actress, just not the world's best.
> 
>  It is not so much the actress as the character that I loathe and despise.


The character of Sadie King is an excellent one. Patsy Kensit has neither the skill or ability to do it justice  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lilylily

> Actually is it me or are Jimmy's annoying mismatched suits really bugging you? He is convinced that he is the Lord of Mix 'n' Match or something but it's reallllyyyyy getting on my nerves lol.


 no its not just you.... it's really annoying me as well!! lol. the dark blue trousers with the light blue jacket... i was like arrrrggghhhh!!!! rotfl  :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

she is not the worlds best Actress

----------


## lilylily

She isnt that bad! But she isnt amazing either. She is overrated.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> she is not the worlds best Actress



 I never said she was!   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 I said she wasn't the world's best, nor was she the world's worst!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've seen far worse! Emma Rigby for one!

----------


## xCharliex

Exactly shes not the worst at all, otherwise she would not have been cast in such a popular show

----------


## Katy

i think shes quite good just not the best. I think there really are worse ones like birks suggested. Sometimes Patsy Kensit and others she is really bad. I personally dont think that the storys help.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> I've seen far worse! Emma Rigby for one!


 I think Emma Rigby's not _too_  terrible, but she is pretty ropey. She is good at doing manipulative and bossy and all that but her downfall is doing things like laughter and triumph, then her acting isn't very believable at all. 

 It's really annoying because I am into acting and when I see a poor actress my age or so in a movie/soap/programme I like, I feel angry because I think:

 "God, I could do it so much better!"

 It probably sounds big-headed but you know what I mean.  :Sad:

----------


## sheilamarie

> I think Emma Rigby's not _too_  terrible, but she is pretty ropey. She is good at doing manipulative and bossy and all that but her downfall is doing things like laughter and triumph, then her acting isn't very believable at all. 
> 
>  It's really annoying because I am into acting and when I see a poor actress my age or so in a movie/soap/programme I like, I feel angry because I think:
> 
>  "God, I could do it so much better!"
> 
>  It probably sounds big-headed but you know what I mean.


i think so 2

----------


## samantha nixon

i think patsy is a good actress and im sad that she is leaving

----------


## sheilamarie

> i think patsy is a good actress and im sad that she is leaving


she aint going it was confirmd on this morning

----------


## alan45

> she aint going it was confirmd on this morning


So shes not going to Holby then  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## sheilamarie

> So shes not going to Holby then


 wtf where did you guys get that from sharon marsel said its a load of rubish or i think so but she did say she was staying   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> she aint going it was confirmd on this morning


 Oh crap! Well I'm not saying I don't believe you Sheila, but I'm waiting for more info before I believe anything definite.

 *crosses fingers*

 PLEASE say she's going!!

----------


## sheilamarie

> Oh crap! Well I'm not saying I don't believe you Sheila, but I'm waiting for more info before I believe anything definite.
> 
>  *crosses fingers*
> 
>  PLEASE say she's going!!


 its okay im not so sure any more LoL but i hope im right  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

There has been quite a lot said about her leaving  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=38024

----------


## alan45

Patsy Quits

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Patsy Quits


 Tis a Merry Christmas indeed!  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was confirmed by the Beeb she was leaving earlier this week, so I guess it is true.























































































 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

yay she really didnt fit into emmerdale at all. I didnt like the character one bit.

----------


## alan45

> yay she really didnt fit into emmerdale at all. I didnt like the character one bit.


The character is fabulous but the same cannot be said for the 'actress'  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bryan

loving the anti patsy thread alan!

reminds me of that tounge twister:

how much wood could a wood cutter cut if a wood cutter could cut Patsy Kensit!

answer: a damn lot!

----------

